# Autogas in Greece and Turkey



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys I am compiling a Poi for autogas for Eastern Europe, and can't find anything at the moment for Greece and Turkey, anybody know if its available over there, or know where I could get a list of them?

Olley


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Olley, I do not kow about Greece but there is LPG everywhere in Turkey, almost all taxis use it. It is so plentiful you will not need POIs, Alan.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Virtually every service station has LPG in Turkey. Once you have filled up just pull over to the service bay and they will also clean your car/van free of charge.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, would they clean the RV for free.  
I have read that up to 2000 in Greece it was for illegal for private vehicles, so I suppose its similar to Spain. Just need to find one for Greece then. 

Olley


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont worry about having your RV cleaned, just pull up in the bay and they will clean it, probably invite you for a cup of tea whilst you are waiting. :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley;

You might struggle a bit with accurate poi's for Greece. AFAIK there aren't many LPG outlets in Greece and getting reliable info is difficult.

The gas tankstellen website used to have a list but most have been reported back as 'ungenau' gps, ie most are wrong.

www.gas-tankstellen.de/menu.php

I have 2 other lists that might help but unfortunately no coords..

>Shell Autogas Greece<

>Panhellic<

I'd be very interested if you do get it all together as we're off that way next year.

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Vicarious books already supply a Dutch guide to LPG in Europe written in Dutch but with a key. From memory (the book isn't to hand) there are only eight or so outlets in Greece.

P&L


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Olley;
> 
> You might struggle a bit with accurate poi's for Greece. AFAIK there aren't many LPG outlets in Greece and getting reliable info is difficult.
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm (or otherwise) that these lists are approximately correct?

Thanks.

Safariboy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi have a look at this google map, some are from PJ's links others are from the net, some look good, others are very suspect.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...8279,22.08252&spn=13.375456,18.413086&t=h&z=5

Olley


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Having been to Greece many times and I have been using LPG for about 8 years now, I only know of 1 LPG pump in Greece and that is at Ioanina, But having said that I have not wanted to refill many times in Greece as I always ensure I am full before I get there.

I also add that I usually notice LPG filling stations but I have not noticed them in Greece.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Les Greece is about the same size as England, and only has around 40 Autogas outlets, so its no surprise you haven't come across many. Up to 2000 it wasn't legal for private cars, so similar to Spain.

I believe theirs an EU directive out saying that all EU countries must have 5% of vehicles on LPG within the next few years.

Olley


----------



## davieboy1956 (Nov 29, 2008)

hi. Have only come across one - ie just outside of Thessaloniki.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

davieboy1956 said:


> hi. Have only come across one - ie just outside of Thessaloniki.


There are quite a few LPG outlets in Athens as all the taxis are duel fuel. If you are looking for LPG in Athens just ask a taxi driver for directions.

The outlet we use is convenient for Piraeus port and Camping Athens it is within 2 miles of both.

GPS co-ords N37.99304 E23.69742

The BP filling station looks like a scrap yard. As you enter the site the LPG pump is directly in front of you. We paid €0.69 per litre that was in March 2010 like everything else in Greece the price will have risen considerably..

While we were waiting our turn they refilled a large camping gas bottle and a local 13 kg bottle. They had a set of adapters that would fit most bottles including calor gas bottles.

Safe travelling.


----------

